# Sonny pictures, 1/2 Percheron cross 6 year gelding



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

here is the boy, his story is the immaculate conception of sonny 

























it isnt me holdng him, one of the other boarders helped me out


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

your pictures don't show up


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here you go.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i will try again


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

hey thank you, i am challenged technologically


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, he's soo beautiful. I love his coloring...& he looks soo sweet.  That halter color definitely fits him well!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

wow he is a big boy and a very pretty one too!!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks alot, he isnt very tall (15.4 i think) but is a keg with legs-much personality and is a sweetie-isnt the coloring (almost dapple) on his sides different?? it kind of looks tortoise shell???????


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Really he looks way bigger than that!!! Yeah its a very pretty coloring


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

aww he is sooo pretty  . i can't believe the lady didn't keep him...


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

thanks Appy. 


Gosh he's pretty! Look at that Tail! Definitely unique coloring...just beautiful!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I just cant get over him he so georgous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

someday iwill get the belly off him!! thanks so much for the nice words


----------

